# Don's slow build log



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 5, 2010)

well, guys, the last mod didnt go as i expected, im not much of a modder so i gave up

but this will be different, as it is only a build log with a few paintet parts and no cutting (hopefully) 

remember the water cooling parts are bought used, including a 5770 + block

*parts to be used :*

*CPU Block : Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone*







*Pump : Laing DDC-1T Pro *






*Res : LUND AluPlex*





looks better irl

*Rad : Watercool HTSF 240 Dual*





frame will be painted black.

*GPU Block : EK FC5770*






*Hardware used :*

MB : ASUS M4A89GTD-Pro/USB3

CPU : Phenom II 965 for now, 1090T later on

GPU HD 5770, another will join soon with a block too 

Memory : 2x2 GB Corsair XMS3 1333 sticks, some black HS mem will replace them

PSU : NorthQ 1000W will be sleeved B/W later when i find the time or it will be replaced with a modular 

HD : for now a 320GB 7200.12 should be replaced by some sorta SSD soon.

DVD : some crap, will be painted black

Case, uhm yeah, no case yet, suggestions? and no not a 800D , more like the RV02 or fortress FT02.

*Things i HAVE :*

CPU block
GPU block
Res
Pump + top
Rad
Cooling liquid
M4A89GTD-Pro/USB3
Phenom II 965C3
1 HD 5770 HIS 
1 HD 320GB 7200.12
PSU
Black/white Tubing
Case
Fans
*

Things i need :
*
Another HD 5770 along with block for it
Phenom II 1090T
SSD
Sleeving


thats it for now, pics will be here in  a few days as im at the GF's house and dont have other than my celly with crappy cam XD

and please, *suggest* me stuff to do or NOT to do

out for now


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 5, 2010)

Reserved for pics :

sorry for the quality, its from a phone  











cables will be sleeved on pump, etc


----------



## codyjansen (Jun 5, 2010)

looks like a nice build


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 5, 2010)

//reserved for constructive feedback  aka rant for MOAR PICS!!!


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 5, 2010)

I thought you got rid of your 5770's??


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 5, 2010)

codyjansen said:


> looks like a nice build



thank you, i hope it will turn out decent 



mlee49 said:


> //reserved for constructive feedback  aka rant for MOAR PICS!!!



haha i WILL get you pics, but it might not be high quality pics as i sold my DSLR, so i only have a pocket cam, but its okay



overclocking101 said:


> I thought you got rid of your 5770's??



i did, but you cant really be satisfied with only 1 card, its like cats and dogs, and other things, 1 is okay but 2 or more is better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

subbed


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 5, 2010)

Subbed. Can't wait to see how this goes.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 5, 2010)

thx guys, im looking hard for a nice case that can have the dual rad in it, hopefully ill get that today, and ill see if i can paint the rad too


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 5, 2010)

Any cases you have in mind?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

CM advanced II, didn't you have it don?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 5, 2010)

hmm yeah a few

Silverstone Fortress FT02-B with the window
NZXT Tempest EVO, 
Silverstone Raven RV02
CoolerMaster ATCS 840
Silverstone TJ07(only as backup plan)

@CP, i sold it cause i thought i was going m-atx so i wanted a p180Mini, but that changed quickly


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hmm yeah a few
> 
> Silverstone Fortress FT02-B with the window
> NZXT Tempest EVO,
> ...



The RV02 should be interesting to watercool


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 5, 2010)

yeah i've heard good things about it, and it looks much nicer than the RV01, dont really like the look of that one too much, a bit transformerish i think


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah i've heard good things about it, and it looks much nicer than the RV01, dont really like the look of that one too much, a bit transformerish i think



RV02 is a sexy case though, don't even remember what the RV01 looks like


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 5, 2010)

here it is 






not really me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> here it is
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100605/silverstone-raven-rv01.jpg
> 
> not really me



I agree!


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 5, 2010)

The RV02 is an awesome case. Got one last week from Silverstone and it's amazing!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> The RV02 is an awesome case. Got one last week from Silverstone and it's amazing!



Do you have a CM 690II as well?


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 5, 2010)

the 690II is awesome, and if i dont find a used case for cheap ill probably order a new 690II, 

but as i have already tried it i want something new,


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 5, 2010)

so you want to go back with 5770s? have you thought about ref 5850s? those should OC way over a 5870 and give you very good preformance


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 5, 2010)

yes i thought about it, but the 5770 is only because it was a good deal, 

besides, 2x5850 is way to much for my needs

but 2 x 5770 is more suitable, and still delivers quite some power

im only playing mw1+2, l4d1+2 etc

nothing really demanding


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 5, 2010)

updated in #2

btw guys

what do you think

Black sleeve :   	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with white sleeve  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or blue and black sleeve  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think the black and blue would be nice with my MB


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 6, 2010)

i know its a weird choice, but i like to have what others dont :laugh

but i found this one for cheap 




will put a window on top of it, and in time it will get a dual or triple rad on each side of it.

it has some sorta display thingie in the front, might replace it with something that can show temps and other stuff


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i know its a weird choice, but i like to have what others dont :laugh
> 
> but i found this one for cheap
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100606/lc14-3-4view.jpg
> ...



Is that long enough for a triple rad on the side? Looks kinda small....   Looks nice though


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 6, 2010)

its effin HUGE for a HTPC haha

just like a regualr case thats on the side


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 6, 2010)

pics 

nighttime here so not too good quality


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks like it has a lot of potential. You going to paint the inside black?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 6, 2010)

i hope it has

but yes i am, but not today, im collecting parts to rebuild it in 2 weeks or so, 

right now im just putting my stuff in it as i need a case instead of having my parts on my table

btw, the 5770 block is too high, so i have to do something fancy on the window

EDIT: the block isnt too high at all, it fits perfect


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 7, 2010)

got the loop assembled. not a pretty sight but the tubing is only temporary untill i get new fittings and black and white tubing

oh yeah btw, i had to remove the top from the pump due to lack of fittings


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2010)

oh I'm liking this


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 7, 2010)

thank you 

should be painted within 2 weeks or so, whenever i find the time for it

and the sleeve, psu and window wont get here until i get my holiday pay which is soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thank you
> 
> should be painted within 2 weeks or so, whenever i find the time for it
> 
> and the sleeve, psu and window wont get here until i get my holiday pay which is soon



How soon?  That should be the really nice updated.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice log.  That blue and black sleeved ATX is the cat's meow.  I'm going to try and hunt one down.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 8, 2010)

yeah just laugh haha

it looks like shit

but i had been up for 40hours straight, and i just wanted to start the damn thing to make sure it was working






tomorrow i will go and pick up the new tubing, fittings, and fans + led plug for the res

then sometime this week or next week i should have painted the case.

and i should recieve my holiday pay in 2 weeks, then ill order a dremel, psu and some acryllic for window/s


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2010)

Fittings are going to play a major roll to shorten the loop in such tight fit


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 8, 2010)

i hope so 

i think ill put the res on the outside, same place as the rad, there is room for it there, and its best that th res is standing up and not laying down


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i hope so
> 
> i think ill put the res on the outside, same place as the rad, there is room for it there, and its best that th res is standing up and not laying down



I rather it that way too, but you can run it laying down as well.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 8, 2010)

maybe its just that im new to all this water, but i dont like it laying down hahaXD

and then i wanna be able to fill water on it quick if i want to


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> maybe its just that im new to all this water, but i dont like it laying down hahaXD
> 
> and then i wanna be able to fill water on it quick if i want to



laying down is tricky but can be done.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 8, 2010)

haha well, i think it will stay up

the window is going to be as big as the mb, and remove the metal bar thingie going from the dvd cage to the other side of the case

OR remove the dvd case totally, that would leave me quite some room


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 8, 2010)

front panel action
Linky


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 8, 2010)

wish i had a HD cam  the res is looking awesome with led action imo


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm liking the build don !

Looks very nice so far


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2010)

Something about these complex builds, they pose a challenge and I like that


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 9, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> I'm liking the build don !
> 
> Looks very nice so far



thank you 



Chicken Patty said:


> Something about these complex builds, they pose a challenge and I like that



haha im even ordering a Dremel thingie when my holiday pay comes, cant really do so much without it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> haha im even ordering a Dremel thingie when my holiday pay comes, cant really do so much without it



modding FTW


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 9, 2010)

guess i couldnt avoid that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> guess i couldnt avoid that



Apparently not


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 9, 2010)

Beautiful res, looks like some kind of thermal detonator.

It will be nice to compare your final build to the picture of your jumbled test hook up.  

Also, I'd love to know where you found that blue/black sleeved ATX cable.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2010)

haha yeah it looks like something from a B-Movie hahahaha

the sleeve is from MDPC-X Sleeve

here is a temp old crappy rig i tossed together just to surf with while i paint/assemble loop the next days


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 11, 2010)

Subscribed 

Thanks Don for the link


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 11, 2010)

Crys1s_Gam3r is a member of these forums and is where I bought my sleeving from. Try PMing him for prices.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Crys1s_Gam3r is a member of these forums and is where I bought my sleeving from. Try PMing him for prices.



oh man, his work is top notch.  I was supposed to buy from him as well, shit just hasn't gone right for me man


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 11, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Subscribed
> 
> Thanks Don for the link



thank you 



jellyrole said:


> Crys1s_Gam3r is a member of these forums and is where I bought my sleeving from. Try PMing him for prices.



i might do that  

btw, tomorrow i should be able to cut the hole for the window, and some other things, + paint the fucker


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 11, 2010)

woot


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 11, 2010)

ungrateful mofo!!! WOW!!! 

Don I demand so more pix of that sick azz rez bro!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 11, 2010)

lol, i will see what i can do in the weekend


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 11, 2010)

I like small builds

the level of difficulty goes up a lot when watercooling and with that much hardware


Also if your going to do multiple colors i would suggest de-rivet the case and prep it. 
A good prep job will make the paint that much better.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> I like small builds
> 
> the level of difficulty goes up a lot when watercooling and with that much hardware
> 
> ...



you dont say so

i just found out that i apparently did NOT order fittings with the new tubing, how nice is that? especially when i was gonna paint, redo the tubing, and cut holes this weekend

FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!

ah that was good to get some tension out 

but then see it from the bright side, i can order some sweeter fittings, want the bitspower ones so bad, so im gonna get those finally, and then just wait the 2 weeks for them

back to you assassin uhm, i would love to take it all apart. but then i need some more tools

and i wont be getting my multitool thingie for the next 2 weeks as i have to wait for my holiday pay to get through, damn system i s too slow


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you dont say so
> 
> i just found out that i apparently did NOT order fittings with the new tubing, how nice is that? especially when i was gonna paint, redo the tubing, and cut holes this weekend
> 
> ...



Just use a drill bit, i need to check what size tho. 
Its really easy to put them back in with the tool.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

i know....but i dont have any tools for it 

oh wait, im going to my gf's dad today, i could do it there


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i know....but i dont have any tools for it
> 
> oh wait, im going to my dad inlaw today, i could do it there



There you go 

What colors you going with ?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

just black for the inside, might give the outside some too, as im gonna cut some holes in it.

or do you have any suggestions?

im using this mb linky

i think black would be best, blue or white might just be too much?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2010)

all black would be nice 

you can use blue tubing and white fans as accents


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

i already ordered black and white tubing 

so i have to make do with it


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i already ordered black and white tubing
> 
> so i have to make do with it



also a nice choice


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

thank you 

i ordered 1/2" tubing

should i just use all black fittings, or only black on the black tubing and metallic/chrome on the white?


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 12, 2010)

All black, using different colored fittings looks trashy unless perfectly done.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thank you
> 
> i ordered 1/2" tubing
> 
> should i just use all black fittings, or only black on the black tubing and metallic/chrome on the white?



Are these the ones your looking at ?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

cool, thats what i thought was the best too

@assassin, those looks nice, you used them before?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> cool, thats what i thought was the best too
> 
> @assassin, those looks nice, you used them before?


 those are new, i really like them.

I would use them in my build but i cant afford them right now, going to have to make due with my current fittings


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 12, 2010)

I have them..lots of them in my thread if you wanna see them in action. Very nice looking, like them much, much more than Bitspower.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

that sucks 

they arent for 1/2" tubing i see http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/accessories/fittings/compression-fittings.html

even though the barb is 12mm?


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 12, 2010)

Yea, they are small, no way in hell you could get it to work with tubing that large unless you forget the compression part, making compressions useless.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice build log Don - now get busy!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

well i guess i wont use compression fittings then, and just go with barbs?

@Hammer, shhh 

need coffee


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well i guess i wont use compression fittings then, and just go with barbs?
> 
> @Hammer, shhh
> 
> need coffee



you can still use compression fittings

Is your tubing 1/2"OD 3/4"ID ?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

its this http://www.coolerkit.dk/xspc_high_flex___19_12_7mm___½___12mm____hvid-p-1214.html


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its this http://www.coolerkit.dk/xspc_high_flex___19_12_7mm___½___12mm____hvid-p-1214.html



Yea thats 1/2" 3/4"

High Flow - ½" (12mm)
Push On - ½"ID - 3/4"OD

I'm using compressions on mine and its the same spec as yours, just different color


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

sweet

so i can use these? http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/a...-fittings/ek-psc-fitting-12mm-g1-4-black.html


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sweet
> 
> so i can use these? http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/a...-fittings/ek-psc-fitting-12mm-g1-4-black.html



nope, those are too small 

you need to use these
http://www.coolerkit.dk/push_on_push_on___Â½_id___3_4_od-c-370_130_408_396.html


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

crap, the EK ones looked SO nice, imma cry now hahaXD

but thanks for clearing it out, so i dont order something that doesnt fit


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> crap, the EK ones looked SO nice, imma cry now hahaXD
> 
> but thanks for clearing it out, so i dont order something that doesnt fit



Dont quote me just yet Don, im having some trouble converting the sizes

Im too tired, 2am lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

hahaXD 

go to bed then jk, but thanks for trying

might throw a mail at the shop later to get the right stuff, they're usually VERY helpfull afaik


----------



## HammerON (Jun 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well i guess i wont use compression fittings then, and just go with barbs?
> 
> @Hammer, shhh
> 
> need coffee



I like barbs
I used to use Koolance compression fittings, but after switching to 1/2" barb...
I like to use these clamps:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...=25627&zenid=6afe5ad3243b3a0d181e404e7235f35c
or these:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=59_298&products_id=24887


----------

